# Newbie brushing puppy teeth-help!



## ChestertheJester10912 (Jul 10, 2013)

our family bought a havanese named Chester back in January 2013 and though he is still a puppy he gets very agitated and squirms when we brush his teeth.He use to do that when we would take him for walks, brush his fur,and shave his face but he is cool with that. I'm worried about gingivitis and other gum diseases and he can sit but he just wont sit still when I brush his teeth. Otherwise he is a very normal puppy but I just don't want my parents paying for expensive vet bills because it is so hard to brush his teeth. Does anyone have any tips to make his brushing more enjoyable? Any help will be quite appreciated!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Welcome, and I have a puppy Chester too!:welcome: I don't have much advice, but his gums should look clear and pink, or whatever his gum color normally is, and teeth white and shiny. Also check if he is struggling on chewing his food. Or maybe it's just teething. How often do you brush his teeth?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sometimes it's easier to start with a small piece of terrycloth wrapped around your finger, rather than a toothbrush. Also, make sure you pick a (canine) toothpaste flavor he likes. Kodi HATES the mint flavored ones we people like. He thinks the poultry flavor is OK, but his favorite is the malt. Also, remember that the enzymes of the toothpaste are very helpful in themselves, so even if you can't brush his teeth well yet, getting him to lick a glob of toothpaste off your finger each day will help to.

When I brush Kodi's teeth, I put him in a grooming slip, and hold onto his chin hair with one hand, while I brush with the other hand. In the beginning, many days, I could only get my finger tucked into the side of his mouth. Over time, he started to realize that it didn't hurt, and tasted pretty good. Now he puts up with it without a struggle, knowing he'll get an extra dollop of toothpaste as a "freebie" when we're done! 

Ruth, you and your family should start brushing your Chester's teeth too. Most toy breed dogs are already showing signs of gum disease by the time they are two, unless they get regular dental care at home. Letting their teeth go can be dangerous to their health and extremely costly. As they get older, they need to be put to sleep to have their teeth cleaned, and it's not at all uncommon for them to need to have teeth extracted due to poor dental hygiene. 

My vet says it's BEST to brush their teeth every day, but it should be done AT LEAST 3-4 times per week.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with Karen. First let him lick some toothpaste from your finger and then start slowly and gently with a piece of cloth on your finger. You can gradually progress to a finger toothbrush before tackling an actual doggie toothbrush. He will eventually learn to put up with it or actually enjoy it. Having his teeth brushed is one of the highlights of Tyler's day. I've brushed his teeth every day since he was a pup. He is now 16 years old and has only had to have his teeth cleaned once and never had any teeth extracted. That is amazing for a small breed, older dog. Have patience but be persistent. Don't give up and good luck.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> Ruth, you and your family should start brushing your Chester's teeth too. Most toy breed dogs are already showing signs of gum disease by the time they are two, unless they get regular dental care at home. Letting their teeth go can be dangerous to their health and extremely costly. As they get older, they need to be put to sleep to have their teeth cleaned, and it's not at all uncommon for them to need to have teeth extracted due to poor dental hygiene.


Are you talking to me? I _do_ brush Chester's teeth. In fact, I'll do it right now.lol


----------



## ChestertheJester10912 (Jul 10, 2013)

krandall said:


> Sometimes it's easier to start with a small piece of terrycloth wrapped around your finger, rather than a toothbrush.
> 
> Thats a great idea and thanks for telling me
> 
> I also know that he eats well and has no trouble and he also chews on his bone a lot. I read that dogswhoi chew on bones ofen dont need to have their teeth brushed often, is that true?


----------



## ChestertheJester10912 (Jul 10, 2013)

okay so i followed krandall advice and he was much better brushing with a paper towel ( couldn't find a terry cloth) and he was much better with it also he was very sleepy so it makes everything easier. Krandall when you told me of your havanese, Kodi resisting brushing teeth and barely opening his mouth it made me feel better because right now that what he is doing and its hard to brush his back teeth but hopefully with a little time and patience he will let me brush his teeth.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Are you talking to me? I _do_ brush Chester's teeth. In fact, I'll do it right now.lol


Good for you! Your comment made it sound like you were asking about it. Should have figured you'd b all over it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ChestertheJester10912 said:


> krandall said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes it's easier to start with a small piece of terrycloth wrapped around your finger, rather than a toothbrush.
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ChestertheJester10912 said:


> okay so i followed krandall advice and he was much better brushing with a paper towel ( couldn't find a terry cloth) and he was much better with it also he was very sleepy so it makes everything easier. Krandall when you told me of your havanese, Kodi resisting brushing teeth and barely opening his mouth it made me feel better because right now that what he is doing and its hard to brush his back teeth but hopefully with a little time and patience he will let me brush his teeth.


Good for you! It's just like grooming. Be patient, do a little bit often, and he'll get used to it! Many dogs get to like it, almost all can learn to tolerate it!


----------

